# The Ultimate Sony Playstation Portable Reviewed !



## max_demon (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello All guys , i have psp since quite a long time but i decide to write a review now as i am experienced with psp.and the other reason i think i have ultimate psp i have almost all the accessories like

Sony PSP 2000 system (Piano Black)
Charger
1 x 3600 mAH Battery
2 x 1200 mAH OEM battery
1 x Pandory Battery
1 x 512 MB MMS
1 x 64 Mb Memory Stick
1 x 8 GB MSPD
Creative EP-630 Headphones
Crystel case
Component AV Cable
PSP Chotto Shot Camera 1.3 MP
Games ( UMD ) : Burnout Legends
                X-Men Legends
                Smackdown vs Raw 2007
                Spiderman 3
                Spiderman Friend Or Foe
PSP is Modded by myself
3.71 > 3.80 > 3.90 > Semi Bricked > 3.71 M33-3 > 3.90 M33-3
I also have timeMachine that means i can run 1.50 EBOOTS on my Slim and Lite with ease

I will buy GPS reciever and other accessories soon

i can survive without music .

Then comes the review part , it is nothing special to mention , it is same as u find in other reviews .

The camera is the important thing to review now . this camera is from SONY and it is 1.3 MP . 
unlike Other Digital cameras , it doesnt do photos well but it recordsvideos at 480p 30 FPS in 16:9 format :O

the sample pics are given below .

*img521.imageshack.us/img521/9484/dsc00001pc6.th.jpg

*img522.imageshack.us/img522/5273/dsc00002po4.th.jpg

*img184.imageshack.us/img184/8743/dsc00003ry3.th.jpg

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/1418/dsc00004tg2.th.jpg

*img380.imageshack.us/img380/7898/dsc00005sw0.th.jpg

*img228.imageshack.us/img228/508/dsc00006eu8.th.jpg

*img329.imageshack.us/img329/4074/dsc00007tu9.th.jpg

*img530.imageshack.us/img530/9474/dsc00008ny8.th.jpg

*img329.imageshack.us/img329/7499/dsc00009jo7.th.jpg

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/7159/dsc00010ti7.th.jpg

*img140.imageshack.us/img140/3015/dsc00013hl5.th.jpg

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/7533/dsc00014vv5.th.jpg

*img257.imageshack.us/img257/8480/dsc00019xu0.th.jpg

the other things are same .


you are hinking right , i am really bad in writing reviews


----------



## Davidboon (Sep 19, 2008)

cool, nice review dude, how much the psp cost u ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 19, 2008)

Is it a review or just showcase of ur PSP...


----------



## tarundham (Sep 19, 2008)

dude i have 2 questions to ask u 


Wat is da price of 4 gb memory card
Does it play downloaded games???
P.S. plz answer soon i am going to buy one


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 19, 2008)

^^

Price of a 8 GB memory Stick Pro Duo (from sandisk make) Will cost u Rs.3200/-
Price of a 4 GB memory Stick Pro Duo (from sandisk make) Will cost u Rs.1600/-
Price of a 2 GB memory Stick Pro Duo (from sandisk make) Will cost u Rs.800/-
Price of a 1 GB memory Stick Pro Duo (from sandisk make) Will cost u Rs.450/-
-------------

A PSP cannot play downloaded games until it is MODDED (using a pandora battery, wich 1st downgrades the version of Official firmware of Sony and then upgrades it again toa  new CFW, custom firmware)

but this discussion is against forum rules.. so no further talking abt this, as it will get this thread banned.. 
-----------------

Cheers n e-peace...

-----------------------
-----------------------
here is my reply to ur collection  

--------------------------------------------------------
|: MY PSP GAMES LIST THAT I ALREADY OWN |:
--------------------------------------------------------
1.) Mercury meltdown 
2.) R type command 
3.) Crush 
4.) Echochrome
5.) Pinball
--------------------------
-------------------------
6.) ATV offroad Fury
7.) Burnout Ledgends
8.) MX vs ATM unleashed
9.) NFS Most wanted
10.) NFS Underground rivals
11.) Ridge Racer
12.) sega rally revo
13.) Wipeout pure
14.) wipeout pulse
15.) WRC
16.) Flatout Head on
17.) SBK 08 -------------------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
------------------------
------------------------
18.) SOCOM Tactical Strike ------------------------------------------> (recently added)
19.) SOCOM fireteam bravo ------------------------------------------> (recently added)
20.) SOCOM fireteam bravo 2 ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
21.) Killzone Liberation -----------------------------------------------> (recently added)
22.) Metal gear acid --------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
23.) Metal Gear solid portable Ops ---------------------------------> (recently added)
24.) Metal Gear solid portable Ops plus ---------------------------> (recently added)
25.) Syphon Filter Dark Mirror -------------------------------------> (recently added)
26.) Syphon Filter Combat Ops ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
27.) Syphon Filter Logans shadow -----------------------------------> (recently added)
28.) GRAW 2 -----------------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
29.) Rainbow 6 vegas 
------------------------
-----------------------
30.) fifa street 2
31.) ssx on tour --------------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
32.) virtua tennis 1
33.) virtua tennis 3
34.) everybody's golf 2 (hot shots golf 2)
35.) Tiger Woods PGA tour 08 ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
36.) world of pool
37.) world snooker challenge
-----------------------
-----------------------
38.) God of war - Chains of olympus
39.) Final fantasy VII - crisis core
40.) Prince of persia - revelations
41.) tekken - dark resurrection
42.) street fighter alpha 3
43.) patapon
44.) Daxter -------------------------------------------------------------> (recently added)
-----------------------
-----------------------
45.) Brunswick Pro Bowling
46.) Burnout Dominator ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
47.) Ridge RAcer 2 ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
48.) Twisted Metal Head On ---------------------------------------> (recently added)
49.) N Plus ---------------------------------------> (recently added)


----------



## girish.g (Sep 19, 2008)

now my collection
1.ratchet and clank:size matters
2. star wars battlefront renegade squadron
3.sonic rivals 2
4.naruto ultimate ninja heroes
5.Patapon
6.bleach
7.street fighter 3 alpha max
8.nplus
9.burnout dominator
10.prince of persia revelations
11.juiced eliminator
12.nfs carbon own the city
13.dragonballz shin budokai another road
14.echochrome
15.fifa street 2
16.fifa 08
17.nfs prostreet
18.defjam fight for ny
19.splinter cell essentials
20.wwe smackdown vs raw 2008
21.spiderman 3
22.ghost rider
23.syphon filter dark mirror
24.mortal kombat unchained
25.syphon filter combat ops
26.prince of persia rival swords
27.teenage mutant ninja turtles
28.crash tag team racing
29. crazy taxi fare wars
30.midnight club 3
31.medal of honour heroes 2
32.star wars battlefront 2
33.burnout legends
34.final fantasy 7 crisis core
35.metal gear solid portable ops
36.godfather
37.GTA vice city stories
38.transformers
39.atv offroad fury pro
40 star wars the force unleashed
41.tekken dark resurrection umd
42.god of war chains of olympus umd
43. dragonballz shin budokai umd
44.flat out head on
45.wipeout pulse
46.taito legends
47.sega rally revolution
48.fading shadows
49.wall-e
Edit:wall-e added


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 19, 2008)

^^ 

lol..  looks like u hv been stalking me in every PSP thread 
--------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## max_demon (Sep 19, 2008)

did i mentioned i have 75 GB ISO


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 20, 2008)

^^

75 GB of ISO files u meant ??? wich ones? ?? games ??
--------------


----------



## girish.g (Sep 21, 2008)

omg 75gb.can you give your collection here


----------



## max_demon (Sep 21, 2008)

01. PSP - 300 March To Glory.iso [910MB]
02. PSP - 50 Cents Bulletproof.cso [403MB]
03. PSP - Ace Combat Skies Of Deception.iso [1069MB]
04. PSP - Activision Hits Remixed.iso [265MB]
05. PSP - Alien Syndrome.iso [472MB]
06. PSP - Ape Academy 1.iso [365MB]
07. PSP - Ape Academy 2.iso [643MB]
08. PSP - Atari Hits Remixed.iso [265MB]
09. PSP - ATV Off Road Fury.iso [409MB]
10. PSP - BattleZone.iso [864MB]
11. PSP - BBoy.iso [813MB]
12. PSP - Bleach 1.ISO [294MB]
13. PSP - Bleach 2 - Heat Of The Soul.iso [636MB]
14. PSP - Burnout Legends.iso [477MB]
15. PSP - Call of Duty 3.iso [610MB]
16. PSP - Carol Vorderman Sudoku.iso [381MB]
17. PSP - Cars.iso [864MB]
18. PSP - Champ Manager 2006.iso [186MB]
19. PSP - Coded Arms.iso [175MB]
20. PSP - CrashTagTeamRacing.ISO [856MB]
21. PSP - Dave Mirra bmx.iso [696MB]
22. PSP - Daxter.iso [411MB]
23. PSP - Death Jnr 2.iso [698MB]
24. PSP - Death Jr.ISO [374MB]
25. PSP - Dungeon Siege Thrown Of Agony.iso [633MB]
26. PSP - Dynastey Warriors.ISO [153MB]
27. PSP - Eragon.iso [237MB]
28. PSP - Everbodys Golf.iso [538MB]
29. PSP - Exit.iso [129MB]
30. PSP - F1 Grand Prix.ISO [449MB]
31. PSP - Family Guy.iso [1132MB]
32. PSP - Field Commander.cso [866MB]
33. PSP - Fifa 0607.cso [760MB]
34. PSP - Fifa Street 2.cso [219MB]
35. PSP - Fight NightRound 3.iso [355MB]
36. PSP - Fired Up.ISO [227MB]
37. PSP - Fish Eyes Portable.iso [160MB]
38. PSP - Ford Bold Moves Street.ISO [700MB]
39. PSP - Frantix.iso [383MB]
40. PSP - Free Runing.cso [250MB]
41. PSP - Frogger Helmet Chaos.iso [432MB]
42. PSP - Ghost in the Shell.iso [716MB]
43. PSP - Ghost Recon Warfighter 2.iso [725MB]
44. PSP - Grip shift.iso [789MB]
45. PSP - GTAvcs.iso [852MB]
46. PSP - Guilty gear X.iso [464MB]
47. PSP - Gundam Battle Royal.ISO [655MB]
48. PSP - Gundam Battle Tactics.iso [265MB]
49. PSP - GunShowdown.iso [759MB]
50. PSP - Harry Potter Order Of The Phoenix.iso [794MB]
51. PSP - Hot Shots Golf Open Tee.ISO [438MB]
52. PSP - Hotbrain.iso [510MB]
53. PSP - Infected.iso [563MB]
54. PSP - Kameleon.iso [68MB]
55. PSP - Kao Challengers.iso [588MB]
56. PSP - Kazook.iso [211MB]
57. PSP - Key Of Heaven.iso [1097MB]
58. PSP - Killzone Liberation.iso [555MB]
59. PSP - Lego Star Wars II.cso [836MB]
60. PSP - Loco Roco.iso [453MB]
61. PSP - Lumines 2.iso [1125MB]
62. PSP - Lumines.iso [26MB]
63. PSP - Luxor.iso [864MB]
64. PSP - Marvel Nemesis Rise Of The Imperfects.iso [136MB]
65. PSP - Marvel ultimate Alliance.cso [265MB]
66. PSP - MediEvil Resurrection.ISO [618MB]
67. PSP - Mega Man Power Up.iso [297MB]
68. PSP - Mercury.iso [276MB]
69. PSP - Metal Gear Acid.ISO [309MB]
70. PSP - Miami Vice.iso [407MB]
71. PSP - Micro MachinesV4.iso [574MB]
72. PSP - Midnight Club 3 Dub Edition.ISO [906MB]
73. PSP - MindQuiz.iso [80MB]
74. PSP - MOHH.iso [656MB]
75. PSP - Moto GP.iso [294MB]
76. PSP - Namco Museum.iso [166MB]
77. PSP - Nascar 07.cso [582MB]
78. PSP - NBA Live 2006.iso [464MB]
79. PSP - Need For Speed Carbon.iso [408MB]
80. PSP - Need For Speed Underground Rivals.ISO [168MB]
81. PSP - NFL Madden 2006.iso [423MB]
82. PSP - NFL Street 2 Unleashed.ISO [220MB]
83. PSP - Open Season.iso [435MB]
84. PSP - Outrun 2006 Coast 2 Coast.iso [563MB]
85. PSP - Panic_Bomber.iso [12MB]
86. PSP - Passport To London.iso [797MB]
87. PSP - Pilot Acadamy.iso [164MB]
88. PSP - Pimp My Ride.iso [795MB]
89. PSP - Pinball.ISO [20MB]
90. PSP - PQ.Practical.Intelligence.Quotient.iso [176MB]
91. PSP - Prince Of Persia Rival Swords.ISO [962MB]
92. PSP - Pro Evo Soccer 2007.iso [781MB]
93. PSP - Puzzle_Bobble.iso [10MB]
94. PSP - Rainbow Six Vegas.iso [947MB]
95. PSP - Ratchet And Clank Size Matters.iso [947MB]
96. PSP - ReelFishing.iso [185MB]
97. PSP - Rengoku 2.iso [364MB]
98. PSP - Rengoku.iso [171MB]
99. PSP - Ridge Racer 2.iso [1452MB]
100. PSP - Ridge Racer.ISO [184MB]
101. PSP - Rocky Balboa.iso [864MB]
102. PSP - Scarface Money Power Respect.iso [552MB]
103. PSP - Scooby Doo Whos Watching Who.iso [589MB]
104. PSP - Shrek The Third.iso [486MB]
105. PSP - Sims2.iso [1064MB]
106. PSP - Snoopy Red Baron.iso [416MB]
107. PSP - Sonic Rivals.iso [235MB]
108. PSP - Space Invaders.iso [279MB]
109. PSP - SpiderMan 2.ISO [556MB]
110. PSP - Sponge Bob Square Pants.cso [108MB]
111. PSP - SSX On Tour.iso [682MB]
112. PSP - Star Soldier.iso [10MB]
113. PSP - Star Trek Tactical Assault.iso [243MB]
114. PSP - Star Wars Lethal Alliance.iso [858MB]
115. PSP - Street Fighter Turbo Alpha 3.iso [189MB]
116. PSP - Street Supremacy.cso [499MB]
117. PSP - Super Moneky Ball Adventures.cso [204MB]
118. PSP - Syphon Filter.cso [1530MB]
119. PSP - Taito Legends.iso [312MB]
120. PSP - Taitsujin Portable.ISO [372MB]
121. PSP - Tekken Dark Resurrection.iso [814MB]
122. PSP - Test Drive Unlimited.ISO [1466MB]
123. PSP - The Con.iso [452MB]
124. PSP - The Godfather Mob Wars.iso [797MB]
125. PSP - Thrillville.cso [567MB]
126. PSP - Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2007.iso [698MB]
127. PSP - Tiger Woods PGA Tour 2008.iso [1288MB]
128. PSP - Toca Race Driver 2.iso [735MB]
129. PSP - Tokobot.iso [273MB]
130. PSP - Tony Hawks Underground 2 Remix.ISO [603MB]
131. PSP - Transformers.iso [779MB]
132. PSP - Twisted Metal Head On.iso [800MB]
133. PSP - Valkyrie.iso [678MB]
134. PSP - Vampire Chronicle.ISO [178MB]
135. PSP - Virtua Tennis.iso [371MB]
136. PSP - Who Wants To Be A Millionare.iso [314MB]
137. PSP - Winning Eleven 9.ISO [611MB]
138. PSP - Wipeout Pure.iso [241MB]
139. PSP - Work Time Fun.cso [372MB]
140. PSP - World Series Of Poker Champions 2007.ISO [723MB]
141. PSP - World Series Of Poker.iso [329MB]
142. PSP - World Snooker Challenge 2005.ISO [645MB]
143. PSP - World Tour Soccer.ISO [316MB]
144. PSP - WWE vs Raw.iso [1625MB]


----------



## girish.g (Sep 21, 2008)

omg thats a great collection.btw where do you live?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 21, 2008)

lol... 

girish, Max defeated both of us.. in the games dept.. 

COngrats max, im happy for ur collection, btw, where do u live ?? (greedy me) 
----------

@max

buddy, tell me which is a the best among these... Fifa 08, PES 08 or World Soccer  Winning Eleven 9 ??

I jus played Fifa 08 Only, and it is a bit so-so ...so tell me buddy..
---------

btw, no SOCOM title in ur list ?? :O:O im surprised !!


----------



## max_demon (Sep 23, 2008)

I forgot to mention i dont have UMDs , i only have UMD of the games mentioned in 1st post


----------



## girish.g (Sep 23, 2008)

@ashu888ashu888
he has more games than ours combined and is socom good(better than syphon filter)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 23, 2008)

^^ 

dude, SOCOM is the best wen compared to Syphon or any other Tatical Shooters ever made for the PSP, be it for the gr8 controls, or gr8 stealth or the wide array of weapons at ur disposal.. it will kick any shotter game's @$$ 

 I recommend u plz get it as soon.. 

SOCOM has 3 titles for the PSP,

SOCOM-Fireteam bravo
SOCOM-Fireteam bravo 2
SOCOM-TActical Strike

I hv all the three of them.. 
-----------------------

@ Max:

Hey Max, i wud love to take sum games from ur collection.. 

----------------------
----------------------
*SOCOM: Tactical Strike + Fireteam Bravo 1 & 2* Review as played by me:

all the 3 SOCOM titles are awesome, and the response from the AI commandos (a.k.a Navy seals military tat the user controls)...the graphics are awesome adn the best part is the sniping, stealth and objectives in the game...

of all the 3 SOCOM titles, Tactical Strike has the best graphics followed by Fireteam bravo and fireteam bravo 2 (in descending order, that is)

also, the controls in all the 3 titles are really smooth and the analog stick is really responsive wich allows me to control my team of commandos really well..

the enemy AI in fireteam bravo 2 is really smart and they will attack u if u try to sneek past ur stealth and uncover it...

the really gr8 thing abt this SOCOM titles is the head shots are really satisfying (u can compare them to the smoothness of CS titles)....
-----------------------------

also, a wide array of guns and sniper weapons available as u progress one-by-one thru the various missions of the game, successfully and at the end of each successful mission, u will be graded on 4 criteria: 
1.) How stealthly u/ur team was 
2.) the hit success
3.) how well the team was co ordinating in completing the pri and sec. obj.
4.) individual grades of each team member based on no, of kills, stealth maintained,damage received in-game)
-----------------------

the weapons really sound different from one another and wen using a silencer (on a gun) known as a suppressor, u can actually hear a silenced gunshot hitting ur enemy, surprising him out-of-the-blue..and eventually killing him...
------------------------

In SOCOM Fireteam, u cannot carry a medikit with u (to revive u incase u are shot) but in SOCOM tactical strike and in fireteam bravo, u hv the option of carrying 1 adn 5 medkits resp.
-------------------------

u can sneak past ur enemy so up-close (without even him knowing abt it) in tactical strike tat u can really land in a knife kill from behind, where as this option of a knife kill (stealth kill) is absent in fireteam bravo and bravo 2, but instead of a knife kill, u can shoot the enemy in the leg or in the arm, and if u are really lucky to land in this kinda shot, then u can go upto him and make him ur "enemy captured" alive (wich is really helpful in u getting extra exp. points wich will eventually help u in further missions and also unlock new weapons)..
------------------------

*SYPHON FILTER: DARK MIRROR & LOGAN's SHADOW * Review as played by me

 started playing Syphon Filter Dark mirror (DM) and Logan's Shadow (LS)
(my take on these games):

well, the TuT section in both the titles (DM & LS) are exactly the same and there are 4 Tuts in each game.

TuT-1: teaches u basic movement controls and the use of 4 types of googles to make u identify sum tricks like: 

a.) EDSU(electronic device sensing unit) googles (wich makes u see the metallic points wich u cannot see them in normal vision so open doors etc. 
b.) NV (night vision) googles: its self explainatory
c.) IR (infra red) googles: to kill enemies at night wen u cant see them in normal vision.
d.) a night torch: self explainatory as well..

if u can finish the movements in a time less than wat it needs to be completed, then u get a bonus weapon. the target time is 1m35sec and i was able to complete the TuT in 1m20sec (on the second try bcoz on the 1st try i was listening to the A.I trainer abt the ctrls)
------------------------------------------
TuT-2: teaches u basic controls like: 

a.) working with a SOCOM silenced pistol to fire on targets,
b.) knife attacks, 
c.) melee attacks (wich includes stealthed neck breaks of ur foes..lol..)
d.) the use of a unique weapon known as the EDT (electric discharge) by wich u can aim it onto an enemy (using the R button thus creating a LOCK ON (as in socom titles) and then killing/paralysing him using this electric bolt charge (its a stealth killing weapon)

and wen u complete this too in a time less than wats being told, u get a new weapon again..
=================================
TuT-3: teaches u how to handle a machine gun along with 4 types of shots (darts as they are known in-game)

a.) a normal 6mm shot (wich makes noise wen u try to fire it at an enemy at long range)---> Not a Stealth Killing Technique
b.) an EXP (explosive) dart/shot wich can be used on a group of enemies (3-4) and kill all of them using an explosion.--->NOT a Stealth Killing Technique
c.) an EDT (electric discharge) dart, (explained in TuT-2 point d.) wich kills ur enemy by giving him a high electric shock.---> a Stealth Killing Technique
d.) a smoke dart wich can suffocate group of enemies (2-3) to death---> a Stealth Killing Technique

U can also use ur default SOCOM Silenced Pistol to take out enemies stealthly..
=========================

TuT-4: It teaches multiplayer skills.
----------------------------------

The graphics are really good and satisfying for the eye, the cut scenes are as smooth and highly textured as the SOCOM titles, the story is really told to perfection. and u are a ONE MAN ARMY to battle ur way either using STEALTH or by WAKING UP UR ENEMIES.. 

Hope u guys liked my short and simple review...


----------



## max_demon (Sep 23, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> lol...
> 
> girish, Max defeated both of us.. in the games dept..
> 
> ...



Winning Eleven 9 is best one for me
I want to know name of games , i will add SOCOM tonight for "u know what"


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 23, 2008)

^^

well , if u wanna get SOCOm titles, then all 3 are the best:

1.) SOCOM: Tactical Strike    (2007)
2.) SOCOM: Fireteam Bravo 2 (2006)
3.) SOCOM: Fireteam Bravo   (2005)
--------------------------------


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 23, 2008)

max_demon said:


> Watching movies is another reason for me , as i cant watch R & XXX rated movies in computer monitor this implies that i can take psp to school also and watch movies when bored .the third reason for psp is its Sexiness it is Sexier than anyone , its 4.3" Massive Display is amazing to watchg porn .
> *Games wasnt my concern , but it plays game is ok*


Looks like you got PSP for watching P0rn only
WTH...watching p0rn movies in school?
Today, kids are seriously corrupt


----------



## nowornever (Sep 24, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Looks like you got PSP for watching P0rn only
> WTH...watching p0rn movies in school?
> Today, kids are seriously corrupt


 
Yeah...I totally agree with u.But u know technology isn't good or bad. user makes it whatever he wishes to..


----------



## max_demon (Sep 24, 2008)

arrey , there are good movies also


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ 

u shud really edit that from ur original post buddy....


----------



## max_demon (Sep 24, 2008)

done


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 24, 2008)

^^ 

good work done wich was really required.. 
-------------


----------



## max_demon (Sep 24, 2008)

^ Do u know Timemachine and 1.5 FW ? Any Good Applications ? i have pandora also i can run 1.50 Proof of Concept firmware .


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 25, 2008)

^^

well, if u want extra applications, u can try IR shell for the PSP, from irshell.org 
----------

Wt is Proof of Concept FW ???


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 25, 2008)

nice shots


----------



## max_demon (Sep 25, 2008)

i am bored with IR shell long time ago


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ 

yup, me too, didnt find anything interesting, infact the GUI was so so dull tat i switched back to ctf themes 
----------


----------



## max_demon (Sep 25, 2008)

with Ctf i remember i am not able to do Ctf properly , 
i have enabled cxmb plugin in Recovery and put ctf themes in ms0:/PSP/THEME/ folder

i have to edit config.txt to use these themes , i want to browse these themes in XMB normally . 

i have 3.90 M33-3


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 25, 2008)

u did it wrong, u DO NOT hv to create another folder in themes folder, jmus put all the FILES in the themes FOLDER, BAS..  and enable it from the recovery menu,


----------



## max_demon (Sep 26, 2008)

u mean to say ms0://PSP/mytheme.ctf ? or ms0://PSP/THEME/mytheme.ctf ?


----------



## nowornever (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me following things..

1)Is there any issue if i use memory stick of sandisk instead of sony?

2)Where can I get PSP and memory stick at the cheapest rate in pune ?

3)What other essential accessories are required  to be purchased with PSP?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 26, 2008)

max_demon said:


> u mean to say ms0://PSP/mytheme.ctf ? or ms0://PSP/THEME/mytheme.ctf ?



well, this is correct ---> ms0://PSP/THEME/mytheme.ctf
and enable the plugin from the recovery menu.. 



nowornever said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me following things..
> 
> 1)Is there any issue if i use memory stick of sandisk instead of sony?
> ...


1.) Well, there wont be any issue, till the time u use ORIGINAL Sticks.

2.) There are NO cheapest and costliest rates for the PSP, it has jus one Official price OF Rs.8990/- 

3.) U can purchase:

-- a crystal (plastic hard case) case for the PSP or,
-- a PSP pouch so as to safeguard ur PSP against any scratches,
-- U can buy a PSP screen protector known as SCRATCH GUARD wich can be applied ontop of the PSP screen.


THe charger+battery comes along wioht the  PSP pack, so u need not buy it from anywhere else.. 
-----------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## max_demon (Sep 26, 2008)

^^ exactly what is that i did , but nothing happned


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 27, 2008)

^^ 

u hv to put the ctf themes in the THEMES folder of ur PSP, bas.. DO NOT create another folder for ctf themes  INSIDE ur THEMES folder.. 

i.e  ms0://PSP//THEMES// put all ur ctf themes in this folder 'theme.ctf'
---------------

THen u hv to get the cxmb plugin from the net for ur supported CFW, d/load it and u will get 2 folders with it, (2 FOLDERS and NOT 2 files) wich will be cxmb folder and seplugins folder, put both of these folder into ur PSP mem stick (root) i.e ms0://both the folders in this

then enable the plugin from the recovery mode, then goto SYSTEM > THEMES in the PSP menu (wen switched ON) and enable the ctf themes.. 
-------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## max_demon (Sep 27, 2008)

u mean like this "ms0://PSP/THEME/theme.ctf/my themes" ?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 29, 2008)

^^ 

no no buddy, jus this --> 





> ms0://PSP/THEME/theme.ctf



THen u hv to get the cxmb plugin from the net for ur supported CFW, d/load it and u will get 2 folders with it, (2 FOLDERS and NOT 2 files) wich will be cxmb folder and seplugins folder, put both of these folder into ur PSP mem stick (root) i.e ms0://both the folders in this

then enable the plugin from the recovery mode, then goto SYSTEM > THEMES in the PSP menu (wen switched ON) and enable the ctf themes.. 
-------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## nowornever (Oct 1, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> well, this is correct ---> ms0://PSP/THEME/mytheme.ctf
> and enable the plugin from the recovery menu..
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi

Thanks for ur genuine advice. 

Can u tell me that where can I buy original sandisk 4gb memstick and ep630 in mumbai/pune at cheapest prices..?

Cheers..

Is 4 gb sufficient 4 general use(gaming/video/audio) or 8gb is required considering various compression formats for audio/video/games...please post your views.

Cheers..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 1, 2008)

^^


wel.. u can get a 4 GB MEMORY STRICK PRO DUO (MSPD in short, in our lingo) of a sandisk make from any good Computer stationary shops in Mumbai, say the ANUPAM Stationers chain are also good..  it wud cost u around Rs.1600/- with a year's warranty.,

*No memory card is enough for a PSP * but yes, as of now a 4 GB card is enough for a begineer..btw, i hv this combo for my PSP, 1GB+2GB+4GB+4GB, u might be wondering wat the heck is this, well, i firstly purchased a 1GB card then as my needs grew up, it went on like 1,2,4 and then again a 4GB MSPD  so the total i hv is 11 GB 

Buy the CREATIVE's EP 630 earfones from Lam rd. (mumbai), and PLEASE, DO NOT buy the EP 630 from any MALL, be it from mumbai or from pune, coz they sell at the box price wich is Rs.1200/- where as in Lam rd, u can get it for Rs.600/- or Rs.650/-
----------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## nowornever (Oct 3, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> wel.. u can get a 4 GB MEMORY STRICK PRO DUO (MSPD in short, in our lingo) of a sandisk make from any good Computer stationary shops in Mumbai, say the ANUPAM Stationers chain are also good..  it wud cost u around Rs.1600/- with a year's warranty.,
> ...


 
Hi Ashu,
Really thankful 4 ur advise.I am coming to mumbai on 5th Oct.Please give me details of any shop(contact no.,if possible) anywhere(in mumbai) where I can buy  PSP slim+4 gb memstick+ep630+scratch guard .

I there any way to detect fake sony/sandisk memstick????
Thanks in advance...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 4, 2008)

^^

well, the only way to NOT buy a fake one is to check for the hologram of sandisc on the Mem stick's covering and yes, if its original, u will get a proper bill and 1 yr warranty for the same..  wich are NOT provided by fake ones..
------------

for the PSP query of shop, check ur Pm..


----------



## girish.g (Oct 4, 2008)

the other way is to press triangle on memory stick option in game and check information if it says magic gate unknown or unsupported means it is fake.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 5, 2008)

^^

yup, but i told him a simple way to check out fakes BEFORE he makes a purchase  i.e by seeing the 3-d hologram..and the guarantee of getting a warranty slip..


----------

